# Bigfoot



## Bob Adams (Jul 5, 2014)

I can't take credit for this, all I did was a rescue. One of the previous owners of our property was a chainsaw carver. When we bought the property Bigfoot was standing tall and was somewhat of a celebrity. Our property is in the country, but people occasionally show up to see him. The problem was is it was rotting at the base, and needed to be removed for our house. I took it down, and tarped it for storage. It took me 18 months to build my shop and shortly after it was done I moved him in to the garage portion and let sit it and dry for another 18 months. It was in pretty bad shape, the legs were rotting, and there are some serious splits in the body. I filled the legs with a paste epoxy, and used fiber glass on the bottom of his feet. Used a wire wheel to clean off all of the "creepin crud" from years sitting in the northwest rain, and filled the cracks with epoxy. I worked on this off and on for about a year. Last September he was ready for the big show. I dug a hole, and built a frame to lift it into the hole, attached him to a 4x4, and set him in place. I still need to spray a few more coats of finish on him before the rains come, and add a few solar spots for the night. We look at him from our deck everyday, and get the added benefit of our grandkids, who think it is "creepy", I love it when a plan comes together. He is 7'3" by 30" and I am guessing a little over 1100 lbs. No routers involved, I just think it is cool.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Way Cool!!


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I like him a lot.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Great save Bob. That would look great in any bodies yard.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Sorry I am with the grandkids I think he's creepy, Lol


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Of course the guy that made it didn't use a router. He wanted a precision tool, that's why he used a chainsaw. Wish I had one, I've got a lot of trees in my yard, and hopefully it would startle a lot of people. 
>


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I think it's cool too. And it makes directions to your house really easy.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Terrific likeness of the real thing.lol Hope nobody uses him for target practice though


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

Terrific likeness ? How you knowing this ? Lol.


----------



## Bob Adams (Jul 5, 2014)

Semipro said:


> Sorry I am with the grandkids I think he's creepy, Lol


Me too, I just wont tell that to the grandkids! It is growing on me though. This is the carving I wanted to save, but it was just too far gone. Carved into a root of one of the biggest stumps I have seen outside of the redwood forest. ]


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I love it. I have a large back yard with trails winding through it. He'd look great back there, placed so you came upon him as a surprise.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

1. People will now report a Bigfoot sighting.
2. Someone will take a shot to claim they have proof of Bigfoot.
3. Decorate it with lights, etc., at Christmas time.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

One thing for sure, Bob: Not everyone has one!


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

The big foot would freak me out having it standing in my back yard! Looks the bees knees though and great that you took the time to restore it.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I wondered whatever happened to my ex-wife.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

I forgot one thing- my son says it is standard procedure, when sighting Bigfoot, that one must always take fuzzy pictures.


----------



## 197761 (May 2, 2017)

LOL I was going to ask the same thing!!! likeness of Bigfoot...

I appreciate you saving it and the work in it, but not my cup of tea.

But, I LOVE that 2nd one you said you couldn't rescue...that is the one I would find a way to bring home! haha


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Bob Adams said:


> This is the carving I wanted to save, but it was just too far gone. Carved into a root of one of the biggest stumps I have seen outside of the redwood forest. ]


It just struck me. If that thing hasn't totally rotted away by now, you might well be able to salvage it too.

They make many types of epoxy. At least one has the consistency of water (don't ask me where to get some) and if you poured some of that on that carving it would pretty much soak in just like water. Be a shame to just let it rot. 

Some people think I'm being a smartass when I come up with stuff like thin epoxy. But I used to read a LOT, and on all sorts of subjects. Try reading a book on forensic pathology, complete with color pictures, sometime. Anyway, this stuff is just floating around in my brain, and every once in awhile something will just pop up. I remember now, this one came from and article in an engineering magazine on repairing cracks in concrete bridge columns, and included some other information. Probably 30 years ago minimum that I read that.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Rogerdodge said:


> Terrific likeness ? How you knowing this ? Lol.


At least you understood that I was joking Roger.Some people don't have a sense of humour..James


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

honesttjohn said:


> I wondered whatever happened to my ex-wife.



Ahhh man, did I get a kick out of that comment!! *LOLOLOL*


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Well done. Those tend to be very spendy as well.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

bravo, a great addition to the yard..


----------

